# My plants are dieing! help!



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

In my 33 gallon long aquarium. my 2 amazon sword are dieing. i don't know why they are. i've been giving them plant food (5ml. per 10 gallons of water. so 5ml x 3.3 = 16.5ml of plant food) once a week and 10 - 12 hours of light to grow, but they aren't growing! they're dieing! do i need to add more gravel, there is about 2" of pea gravel (medium-large size rocks).


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It's probably your light...incandescent bulbs are the worst for growing aquatic plants. You're going to need to get a glass lid and a fluorescent fixture of some sort. You will also probably need to stick with low light plants such as anubias, cryptocrenes, java fern, and java moss unless you get a double fixture, T-5, or compact fluorescent fixture.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BioTeAcH said:


> It's probably your light...incandescent bulbs are the worst for growing aquatic plants. You're going to need to get a glass lid and a fluorescent fixture of some sort. You will also probably need to stick with low light plants such as anubias, cryptocrenes, java fern, and java moss unless you get a double fixture, T-5, or compact fluorescent fixture.


agree not the right lighting and not enough at that. swords require some good light.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

doesn't look like it's dying to me, it looks more like his piranha are trimming them
unless i am missing something


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

how long have you had your plants for? because ive heard that they can go into shock when you first introduce them to your tank


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i have something diff to add i always had problems growing plants in a bigger gravel like yours wen i swiched to a finer gravel they did much better


----------

